

Updated list of my GNU Make articles - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2013/02/updated-list-of-my-gnu-make-articles.html

======
analognoise
I have been programming in Object Pascal recently and one of the things that
makes me happy: no make files. The compiler figures dependencies out.

This will be helpful for work though, thank you.

------
baseballmerpeak
Thank you for the update.

